# Couple guys want to join Deer Camp in Nov.



## marksman72 (Dec 20, 2003)

Hey fellow deer hunters, a couple guys want to join an existing deer camp or hunt some quality hunting areas this coming Nov. If you know of any good State or Private land near Baldwin we would be willing to compensate you. We hunt near Allegan and it's getting crowded. Please help. Contact me anytime at [email protected]Free.com or PM me. Thanks, Marksman72


----------

